# 31 outlaws vs 29.5 outlaw 2s READ PLEASE



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok i know this has been beaten up for a while now but want the honest truth from people that have ran both setups.... I am currently running 29.5 outlaw 2s all skinnys and am wanting to switch to 31 all skinnys i want to know the pros and cons, i like my outlaw 2s but want to shed some weight and get more clearence but dont want to go through the hassle if the outlaw 2s are better OPEN TO ALL OPINONS!!!!! Thankyou! Bike is a 2012 brute force 750


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We've run them side by side in our crew. The law2's climb a bit better and are a tad smoother on hard-pack, but carry the extra weight & dig a bit more. If I had it to do again I'd probably go 31's instead of the 2's myself.

That said, in the mud we ride I'm definitely glad I went skinny/wide, with 31's I'd consider all wide. - Don't like looking for bottom when there is none.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok thats good info also my 29.5 2s are like 95% or better what could i get for them you guys?? I forgot what i paid for them new


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Law2's have a hard compound, mine have over 1k miles and still look dang near new.

Personally, the only way I'd swap would be to trade for a same condition set of 31's. I don't think the differences one way or the other is worth spending for.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Go to 31 I personally have had couple sets of law 2 and still currently do but my least fav pure mud tire I've owned personally and I have owned them all law law2 backs monsters and more......law 2 is def not FTW


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was really looking to trade only for 31s i dont want to go through the hassle of selling an then nobody having the tires in stock


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That will be your best bet as reg outlaws are never in stock hardly specially 29 and 31.....someone out there will wanna trade throw it on Craigslist


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well if u guys know anybody in the northeast florida area or georgia area please let me know!


----------

